# Model 3 Spotted in Northern VA



## tigerninety (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello friends,

My apologies if I'm posting this in the wrong place.

Early this week, I had the occasion to walk (many times) around a Model 3 in a parking garage in McLean, VA. Unfortunately, I didn't have my phone with me, so no pictures! :-( However, I was able to write down the VIN: 5Y3E1EA6HF000040. Not sure what that tells folks, but I think the really interesting part is that it had VA temporary tags! (So, it wasn't a unit tagged on the west coast and then driven east.)

Always a chance that it belonged to a Tesla employee here in the DC area, but at least they're moving east. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this (among) the first sightings in the mid-Atlantic?

Anyway, this appeared to be a well-spec'ed version, with the full glass roof and wood trim inside. I was most impressed by how clean the whole interior appeared (not in terms of "dirt" but in terms of design). I was also struck by how huge the rear glass panel was: I'd seen it in other photos and videos, but those did not prepare me for how long and expansive it was, front to back. It's massive. Rear legroom seemed at least adequate if not generous, and the center console seemed to be a piano-black glossy; nice. Exterior finish was very good, though not exceptional: I saw a few places where I perceived panel gaps (door to frame, for example) varied a bit, but only by fractions of millimeters. I was surprised to see a few scratches on some of the metal trim around one of the doors.

FWIW, the car was very noticeable, despite being one of hundreds I was driving by. Yes, I'm sensitized to the car (having a reservation), but I must have been moving a good 10-15 MPH through this parking lot when I noticed the unmistakable nose and pulled over to have a closer look.

Folks are welcome to ask me questions from my memory (which will be hazier as time goes by), but I suspect the most useful aspect of this post will be the location and tag information.

Best,

Todd


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

tigerninety said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this (among) the first sightings in the mid-Atlantic?


It's definitely not the only one in the DC area.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

That’s a very early VIN so that may explain some of the gaps and scratches (the car has been around). 

I would agree — pictures are one thing, but seeing it in person is the best!!


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m in northern va , work in Chantilly and live in Warrenton ( day one line waiter reservation)

Yet to see a model 3 on my commute and travels in northern Va.
i even drove by Tyco rd a couple times.
Be great to get a look at one I”ll buy lunch.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

Kinda the East Coast here. Pensacola, FL on 10/29/17. I was just sitting at a traffic light when I looked up and saw this silver Model 3 across the street. It's the first Model 3 I've EVER seen live.

The last time I checked, I'm on the list for delivery between April and June 2017.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

Oops! I mean April/June 2018. 

Not sure if that Model 3 is local or not. I didn't get a look at the license plate.


----------



## Number3 (Aug 1, 2017)

I actually met the owner of #40 at the Model 3 tour You You is doing. It’s a midnight Silver with aero wheels. The guy is really nice and was answering all of our questions. He loves the car. His car is exactly 1 of the 3 that I’m trying to decide on, so it was really nice to see it in person.


----------

